# in the Philippines, building a smoker, but they dont have bbq thermometers....



## eattruth (May 1, 2014)

So I am almost done having my new smoker built, but I cant seem to find a proper thermometer anywhere. what kind of thermometer would do the same work that I might find here? Meat thermometer? probe? what?


----------



## kc5tpy (May 1, 2014)

Hello.

Danny

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732


----------

